# Sticky Soled Shoes



## ACheateaux (Dec 3, 2008)

send whatever pair of shoes you like to a resole place for the dot thread 5.10 rubber, or order the resole kit and do it yourself. I did it on a pair of flipflops I refused to let go, go 4 more years out of em.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

5.10 Water Tennies. Awesome water shoes that do great trail duty also. Found them on line somewhere for $49.09 on sale. 

http://nextadventure.net/five-ten-water-tennie.html?gclid=CLfL-JGUh8cCFZRffgodIsgG-g

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Astral Porters. I wear them every day at work for Kayak and SUP Instruction and working in a pool. We have concrete floors in retail and it can mess with your back but the Porters are so comfortable that's no longer an issue. They are sticky, have a non marking sole, water vents, lightweight and don't stink. They look cool to go anywhere. I also wear them on our raft. Almost everyone in our shop wears them and not because we couldn't wear something else.


----------



## brasscap (Jul 12, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> Astral Porters. I wear them every day at work for Kayak and SUP Instruction and working in a pool..........I also wear them on our raft......


How good are they at keeping the sand out? 

I currently have a pair of Teva Churns and they are quite grippy but I still feel a very thin layer of sand collecting in the bottom.

I have not found any type of sandal or shoe that can keep the finer debris out. Maybe its just something I'll have to live with.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Porters seem like they wouldn't make great river shoes if you ended up in the drink since they're loafers. They could get sucked right off or slip off when you're scrambling around the boat. There are some really great Astrals. I wish they weren't 100 bucks!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Astral Brewers or Lo yaks seem like they would be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I have water tennis for my everyday water shoe. They work great but had to put rivets where the pull tab is on back of heel because it tore out. Sole is also peeling away. Might get part of next season then they are toast, great grip though and like someone else said go them for $50 online. I also own the teva gnarkosi (good show but heel is thick) and the NRS crush. Love the look and feel of crush. They have soft smooth inside and feel wonderful on bare feet. I like them for everyday shoes but hardly wear them cause I have my Chaco flips for that. Next year going to go for the NRS Velocity to replace water tennies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Simms makes some water shoes with a rivertread sole. They do a good job if keeping the sand out, too. Available at most fly shops

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

lodore said:


> Porters seem like they wouldn't make great river shoes if you ended up in the drink since they're loafers. They could get sucked right off or slip off when you're scrambling around the boat. There are some really great Astrals. I wish they weren't 100 bucks!


 The Porters are lace ups the same as the Brewers and the Rasslers. I'm sure they will stay on your feets.


----------



## lodore (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the info and suggestions!


----------

